# WDVD-TV #2: The Bill Cosby Show / Wildboyz



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Jeffrey returns for another edition of WDVD-TV with two shows that could not be more different (and will likely never be included in the same sentence again). Shout Factory’s *The Bill Cobsy Show: Season One* and Paramount/MTV Home Video’s *Wildboyz: Seasons 3 and 4*.
Dial in and find out the take! 
Technorati Tags: DVD, DVD Review, MTV, Paramount Home Entertainment, Podcast, Shout Factory, The Bill Cosby Show, WildboyzCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

